# New hope for women at risk of miscarriage



## marinazar (Jun 17, 2010)

Very promising news!

_A new study carried out by Care Fertility in the UK has shown that use of the special infusion resulted in 50 per cent positive pregnancy tests in a group of women with recurrent embryo implantation failure following IVF._

I read this post on a blog I follow:
http://diaryofamiracle.wordpress.com/2011/01/11/new-hope-for-women-at-risk-of-miscarriage/


----------



## All5 (Dec 22, 2009)

I wonder would eating lots of eggs help at all for those women just starting IVF journey, could do no harm really.

B


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

it has to be an intravenus drip called intralipids easy to get done.


----------



## All5 (Dec 22, 2009)

It almost sounds to easy...first IVF for me so this doesn't yet apply, but I do know alot of women in Ireland with autoimmune issues are taking intralipids.

All the same, think I'll have egg sandwiches for lunch.


----------

